# Pigeon leaving tiny “crumbs” behind...



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

I became a new Pigeon mom yesterday- I was given a 25 day old baby who would’ve been trained to be a racer- beautiful white bird! I was told the first round of vaccinations were given 2 days ago, and today I sprayed “her” for mites/lice. My question is- should I be worried about tan colored crumb looking things that are left behind when she gets up? Could it be worms? Should I go ahead and take her to a vet? Or, is this just the result of my spraying her for the mites/lice? She seems in good spirits,eating and drinking well, sleeping in my lap when I hold her❤. And she plays with a spiral cut toilet paper roll when she thinks I’m not looking lol. Any tips appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Does it look like dandruff (white flakes)? If so, that's normal. Can't remember now what it's called (something to do with new feathers growing). All young pigeons shed those flakes until they reach a certain age and then you won't see it anymore.

If it looks different, plse post a photo.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi , it is called bloom it is keratin particles


----------



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

This is a pic. Hard to get lighting to really work so you can see it. I posted a pic of her little face, too😍


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

This looks different than the flakes I was talking about. Don't know, maybe it is because you sprayed her.


----------



## KristieRoberts (Apr 29, 2020)

I think it was because I sprayed her. They’re gone now- she leaves nothing behind but the usual little dander flakes! Thanks for the help. I’m sure I’ll have more questions- very grateful for this site.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Pleasure, feel free to ask.


----------

